# Remote Collar



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dog walker friend is having good success with a board and train barky corgi with this. I dont have a barker, but it looks like others in its class of remote rewarders. We have a MannersMinder at our training center, but this collar set up is new to me. Nice to hear it is working great on the cardigan corgi! Filing it away for future uses:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha! It's like a little party for the dog with all those teeny treats. Very creative application of the concept.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What happens when it runs out of treats though.... 

My remote treat giver during dog class to keep Bertie quiet is my sister sitting by the crate and reminding him to settle when he gets worked up and rewarding him when he's been quiet for a while - that assistance has led to me being able to take him to class and crate him while I'm working with his brother and have him be quiet. No constant stream of treats needed.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> What happens when it runs out of treats though....
> 
> My remote treat giver during dog class to keep Bertie quiet is my sister sitting by the crate and reminding him to settle when he gets worked up and rewarding him when he's been quiet for a while - that assistance has led to me being able to take him to class and crate him while I'm working with his brother and have him be quiet. No constant stream of treats needed.


What happens when your sister cant sit by the crate? 

Really it is the same concept; except you are using a human and this is remote to teach the dog it's ok even when a human is not around.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome, I have problems with my collie (imagine that) with alert barking. He's not super foodmotivated for kibble, can you fill this thing with different types of treats? 

Also, during our agility class, he either wants to be taking his turn or eating treats the entire time (again, he doesn't like dog kibble but I bring high value stuff to class and he is extremely motivated for this stuff) , he barks at me if he's not playing or eating. It is a pain. I have to keep him working continuously. I would love to hear any suggestions on this.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Given that crate barking is often related to anxiety or boredom, something fun and rewarding is a great way to approach it. Also, rewarded habits tend to become strong more quickly and to persist for longer after the rewards stop, so this kind of setup would work for all kinds of common situations.

I didn't catch the narration (if there's any) because I'm at work and watched with the sound off, but I assume you could set the thing to require increasingly longer periods of silence and to dispense fewer treats, which would allow you to both strengthen the behavior (sporadic reinforcement) and to fade the need for treat reinforcement.

The advantage it has over having a human right next to the crate (though that's certainly a good idea too) is that it can help teach the dog to feel OK when he's alone. If loneliness is part of the barking problem, having a person deliver rewards does not proof the dog agains the loneliness aspect of the issue.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I looked up the website smartanimaltraining . com It says it can be filled with kibble or other treats. It holds 4 cups of kibble and the battery itself is good for 90 days. I wasn't totally clear but from the video on the site it looks like there may be adjustments on the time between rewards. It also has a remote so you could do it yourself from a distance. It also states you can do it from your computer or an app so it can be done when you are not home.

Interesting.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Havent tried it, but I love the creativity in the concept


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It sounds great but I've got to admit I'd be very uncomfortable leaving my dog in a kennel with a collar, any collar really.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wendi said:


> What happens when your sister cant sit by the crate?


He is a work in progress - thankfully getting better due to her help. Last week we did our first class in a while without her enormous help and he was quiet and calm in his crate while watching the class. 

Humans can decide when a dog should be rewarded or _corrected_ - and wean off the treats completely. That's the big difference. My sister rewards behaviors. She's not a treat dispenser. 

I was thinking about this from the only practical aspect it might have for myself. Which was dog class where he has to sit and wait his turn. I was sitting here imagining treats shooting out while my dog is barking and randomly bouncing off his body to the floor outside the cage making him dig and bark more...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree I would not leave a collar on a dog and leave. And because the video shows it being used that way many people may not think about the safety as you did. Thanks for bringing it up. But I did read on the site that the remote can be set a short distance away which would mean it doesn't have to be on the collar to work. 

When using it like Kate has her sister doing at a training class the dog is in view of everything going on and the dog can be viewed. it shouldn't be a problem having the remote on the collar.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Humans can decide when a dog should be rewarded or _corrected_ - and wean off the treats completely"

With a manner minder or this pet tutor the humans decide and can also be in charge of rewarding. It has the remote that can be activated at a short distance from the bark or from the human when they choose to. 

I agree that a training partner a sister or a friend can work on the problem of barking in exciting situations such as you have at the training building. 

I just think it may be another cool tool. Especially if there isn't anyone to help out.


----------

